# BFP...What to do now??



## Jonesy25

Hi Everyone, Im sort of new to the forum, was on here whilst pregnant with my dd!!
Ive had a feeling for a few weeks i was pregnant, done a test and got a BFP!!
I wanted another but my partner was unsure but now its happened he is happy. 
What happens now?? Im sure im very early, do i go get it confirmed at the doctors?? I was 15w 3days when found out with my first??


----------



## hayz_baby

Make an appt with ur gp and go from there, usually from there on wards u then make another appt with the midwife for 8 weeks. Our docs also generate an appt for the scan as well.

Congrats on your bfp! X


----------



## Jonesy25

Thank you very much :) Still at an unsure stage as i think id be quite early on


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## CharCharxxx

Congratulations! X


----------



## calz

congratulations


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congratulations :baby:

Enjoy your journey to mummyhood :flower:


----------

